# Faster on the road. How to?



## DonLagasse (Jul 27, 2015)

How can I get my Kioti to go faster on the road?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. 
There are three steps to get it to travel at high speed.
1. drive it up onto your trailer
2. Get in your truck with trailer attached
3. Giver....
Other than that, what kind of speed are you looking at? These things are built for "Slow". I'd suggest putting it in rear wheel / two drive and smoothly work towards the pedal to the metal scenario. You won't burn the front tires off this way.
I have a '57 Case that crawls around the yard nicely, but it does have a road gear..... Something that will cause your sphincter to grab hold of your seat cover, for dear life.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I placed an SMV Delta wing on my tractor. It now goes faster.


----------

